# Your 'Sona Inspirations



## BadRoy (Feb 15, 2015)

Tell us about the characters and creators who, however consciously, contributed to your fursona.

Backstory
*Grant*'s back story is completely and unabashedly Lovecraftian in design. With all of the unspeakable horrors, other-dimensional gems, and descent into madness.







Personality
I didn't realize it at first, but Grant is really inspired by _The Metal Fetishist_ from Tetsuo: The Iron Man. The Fetishist really toes the line between 'sensuality' and 'perverse antagonism.' And his powers just kind of consume the main character which I like a lot. Grant's dark humor and the creative ways he uses his powers are inspired by _Freddy Kreuger_. Then his general evilness and perversity is inspired by _Pinhead_.

His voice comes directly from me I.E He talks essentially the same way I do. 






-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like horror. 

So lets hear yours!


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 15, 2015)

The cyan stripes around the lower jaw started off based on a scar irl i have, the white under the eyes is because irl mine are usually dark through lack of sleep. Chest markings and cyan neck markings were sorta inspired by the visor lights on Dead Space and some Halo helmets. The white index, middle finger and thumb are based on the suit designs from Tron, which from all the cyan, you can sorta guess is a favorite inspiration of mine. Oh and white wrist bands were inspired from Mordecai from Regular show, thought they looked snazzy. The rest of the markings i just made up myself, i chose grey and white half because i cant pick a favorite colour so i settled with grey, and half cause its more naturalistic to wolves.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Interesting question!
My fursona's personality is a bit headstrong - a bit like the leading roles in Jane Austen novels.  A bit like Clara from Lonesome Dove also.  A bit like Stands With a Fist from the movie Dance with Wolves.

Still a lady, still polite and gentle and hospitable but she recognizes when someone is taking her for granted and she will not hesitate to call them out for being lazy.  Life experience and hardships have made her a little too practical to get swept up in romantic fantasies or believing in "the One" or "true love."  She may flirt and joke but she is not easily won over by flattery and pick-up lines.  Like Clara, she was made independent by necessity.  She speaks her mind without sugar-coating things.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

(My fursona is the link in the sig)

the personalty, likes/dislikes, the clothing style, were based off my preference for these things, although they are slightly exaggerated in Ivan.
I though of the backstory after some hard thinking, I wanted mine to have a uncommon backstory. I noticed that there isn't a whole lot of soldier furs, let alone ones that fought for Serbia in the Kosovo War. And that's why Ivan is a Kosovo war vet.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 15, 2015)

My furry self, I haven't named her particularly because she's my digital image, self. So she goes by any name I go, mostly JavaLeen

She's a kitsune, a japanese demon fox who can shapeshift to different forms (feral, furry, kemonomimi, human) and has a very flirty personality (such as myself when feeling comfortable around ppl). She's green because this was my favorite color at the time of creation and has a pink-glass blue monocle generally decorated with a little heart so that she can see a bit of beauty in anything at any time. When having human hair she also has 2 colored hair strands: one purple and one pink that represent my secondary favorite colors back then (considering changing the pink with yellow nowadays because my taste changed a bit but I'm not sure I really want to XD)... and that's about it... oh, and her human hair is long because so is mine. I also prefer her kemonomimi version and you will get to see that one far more often than this feral.

I guess I could say her main inspiration is my 'anime fan-heritage' and myself...

Maybe one day I'll get myself a separate sona, but right now it's just me and this green fox (also my pony-sona but I'm not sure that one has any room here XD )


----------



## Wolfsky (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok well I don't really have an image of my fursona but his name is Axle.  Took me so long to come up with that.  But he has some traits as me some I wish I had.  But he's fun loving, caring Wolfsky that loves to have a great time and dance.  He loves meeting new people always energetic ready to go out and do something.  He's a cute pup. He loves nature and being in that moment.  He's always there by your side when you need him.  He's a very positive pup too.  Inspiration?  Hell who needs that.  Haha I'm joking.  But ilmy inspiration for this character is that my favorite mammal is a wolf because they are majestic and they mostly in woods and mountains and that's my favorite place to be.  He is also a husky too because they are such cute anime animals and I wanted him to be as cute as possible because I love cute anthro animals. XD


----------



## KyrenV (Feb 15, 2015)

Not really much backstory behind mine as I see him as a characterization of myself.  Husky,  eyes with heterochromia irids (two eye colours, one aqua marine, one emerald green).  I was trying to give him hair, but can't draw hair to save my life, hair down to the shoulders, light brown.  Fur is a simple white, mask/black fur is a few shades darker on one side with a clear split finishing where the neck connects to the back.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15747792/  (Larger version of my avatar, it's a WIP sketch.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 15, 2015)

I feel that Ieono's personality is very much like Major Kusanagi's in the Ghost in the Shell S.A.C. universe. Very stand alon-ish and focused, but able to make a quip every now and then. As far as his appearance is concerned, it kind of shifts around a bit because of his natural abilities, which is something that is reminiscent of the Metamorphmagus from Harry Potter, heh. In his younger incarnation, Abe, I designed his personality to really resemble Kara Thrace's from BSG. I wanted him to already have a bit of a broken past before the true "fall" happens, and to already have some of those traits within him even back then.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 15, 2015)

She's just me, really, except as a sergal.

Her personality is who I wish I could be.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 15, 2015)

My fursona, Art Vulpine is based on two parts. The first is me and the the second is an amalgamation of cartoon characters that I watched in the 1990s like Tiny Toons Adventures, Animaniacs and Looney Tunes. 

My second fursona Spellbound is a black unicorn who is more stoic and strong inspired by more of the action cartoons I watched in the 1990s like Batman the Animated Series, Gargoyles, and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 15, 2015)

His name is Tsawl Layon (Tsaul Laion spoken), which is actually Na'vi and means The Great Black. But he is representing me as anthro, so he could be called Joshi, or my full name Joschka. He's like me sometimes a bit confused and selfish, but he loves to meet new people from all over the world, and loves to just chat and talk  He is a lateral thinker and knows exactly what he wants. So thats pretty much it. He is me


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 15, 2015)

Umm...he's honestly mostly just me...with Dimebag's beard and Jeff Hanneman's hair because I love metal and they're both kinda no longer alive


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 15, 2015)

Great to see some other metalheads here.  *searches for metal emoticon*


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Feb 15, 2015)

In reality there are myriad of things that led up to my fursona. (My pic is not my fursona, it is a picture of my Skyrim character). Really as of now I don't have an adequate way for you to see what my fursona is but I can do plenty of explanation. To begin with, he is a Kasunciet (Northern Vulpine/ Feline or for those who are lazy Fox/Cat) more specifically a Kyveloz (Silver fox/ Eurasian Lynx). As for the reason he is of this species is due to the fact I primarily was caught between strength and endurance of the lynx but I also wanted the cleverness and deftness of the fox. Neither did I like entirely how each species looked even with them being an anthropomorphic character. So is settled for a "hybrid" as you may call, however, I will use the excuse of a distant relative to both. Besides the species the character lives in a world that is ravaged by chronic warfare similar to Japan and the countries of Scandinavia. Thus, using certain characteristics of warriors of those times and places such as the Samurai and the Vikings, I came up with rather interesting character. Primarily, he holds a closer similarity to the Samurai but has the logical idea of fighting on rough land as did the Vikings. Besides that the rest of his story is very much my own besides the fact he eventually becomes a Ronin which again has its relevance to the Japanese society of warriors.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 15, 2015)

This thread. I dig. 

My 'sona was more or less forced upon me by friends because of my constant use of dragon avatars over the years. They couldn't picture me any other way, so I went off that note and made my 'sona a dragon. I had never thought out a personality for the character, though I eventually settled on using my own extreme moodswings as a base. 

His origin story was actually a Monster Hunter colosseum fanfic I was writing years before I had created my 'sona (a captured Rathalos befriends many monsters in the arena but is ultimately forced to kill them off to ensure his own escape). I scrapped the majority of that story but still kept bits and pieces for convenience. I borrowed heavily from Gladiator for the story, but I've added more to it since the creation of my 'sona. Now it's a mixture of prison escape, space western, and steampunk instead of the setting being flat-out Monster Hunter. 

Oros, the Avenger was a big inspiration for the design. He also happens to be my favorite dragon and falls under my favorite colors in Magic: The Gathering - red, white, and black. In Magic, the colors can represent ideals; at the roots, red represents fury and chaos, white represents order and protection, and black represents death and decay. Oros was never given an official story and personality, but you can piece together what exactly goes on through his head thanks to the brilliance of WotC's color pie. I used these colors and my own personality to shape my 'sona's. 

The name was easy. I took a few elemental quizzes and I got Earth every time, so I simply took "tierra" (Spanish for "earth"), and mashed it together with Oros to get Terros.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 15, 2015)

My sona is basically me as I am with people I'm comfortable with, but with some life style tweaks and things. Her habitat changes depending on contexts too, on tumblr posts she lives in the Dawn of the Planet of the Apes ape village as an OC. But some aspects of her, like childhood background and name is inspired by a real little bonobo I know in the zoo I work in. Her name is of course Lopori, I love that kid to bits, and thus stole her name. xD She reminds me of a younger version of me anyway.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 15, 2015)

Whereas many people go down the whole wish fulfillment route, Chelle is actually an amalgamation of my negative features. It's one way for me to celebrate things I don't normally like about myself.


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 15, 2015)

:V


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 15, 2015)

Chellehound said:


> Whereas many people go down the whole wish fulfillment route, Chelle is actually an amalgamation of my negative features. It's one way for me to celebrate things I don't normally like about myself.


That's what I like to see instead of 'My fursona's pretty much me! But with a perfect body, and glowing personality, and great job.'


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 15, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> That's what I like to see instead of 'My fursona's pretty much me! But with a perfect body, and glowing personality, and great job.'




But mine is me to the "T"...right down to the alcoholism and bipolar depression D:


----------



## Riltmos (Feb 15, 2015)

I never had any real inspiration, though I thought Falco was pretty neat as a kid and got me into the furry stuff in the first place. I also thought airship pirates were cool, so I made him one, because I could. His personality are all from previous rp characters I had, with my favorite of their personalities hacked out and glued to his like some type of Frankenstein's monster of personalities struck with a bolt of my own.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Feb 15, 2015)

*Design*: I used to have weeaboo avatars until I decided to go back and play SC4 once more and found that I was very attached toward Lizzy.






After that, I played for awhile on 12tailsonline and loved the Chameleon there.






So Enfys actually started off as a fan art for Chameleon but the people there were a huge bitch on how I drew him. (Horn placement changed and neck is much shorter) so I was like "Fuck yall" and went and slowly shaped Enfys into what he is now borrowing and referencing all the part I like from multiple characters and games after I quit 12tails.

I was also in a group that often spout stuffs like "Uke, Seme, Bottom, Receiver" for fun and he got all the receiving end of it so I make sure he looks feminine as possible to be the uke although once in awhile, he insists that he's the seme just like some random people in that chat group of mine.

*Backstory*: He was but a fan fic char I self-insert into a bunch of game to fuck around with the char I like. The limitation slowly caused me to start creating my own set of OCs as the "Dimension Traveling Police" to control where he pops up. (The backstory is that he travels from one game to another to deal with other dimension traveler as well trying to alter the main plot.) 

Realizing it's just a fanfic, I decided to just leave all of those behind and create my own world for him in it where I also nerfed the shit out of him and created all the other chars in it out of his removed traits. For some reason, I felt like for him to be really complete, he needs to suffer and even die at the end so when I played through Elder Scroll online, the part where the Argonians give their life to restore nature to the world really clicked into it so I threw that in for his race in general. Everything about him is now based on the world "trap". Not only is he there to force some people think he's a she, he also appears to always be smiling and cheerful to hide the fact that there' a dark storm incoming.

*Personality*: Just taking my asshattery to the next level.


----------



## Gator (Feb 16, 2015)

eh mine is just me, a little exaggerated for the sake of cartoony fun.  that goes for both personality and looks, save for the whole "it's an alligator" part; that's just because i have always liked and identified with alligators, ever since i was a kid.  :[  i am afraid i don't have an interesting story.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 16, 2015)

You're the meaning in my life, you're the inspiration! You bring feeling to my life, you're the inspiration! Want to have you near me, I want to have you hear me saying; "No one needs you more than I need you"~


----------



## belmonkey (Feb 16, 2015)

Mine's pretty much just me, except as a fox. And a girl. I guess my friend's shapeshifting kitsune character did kind of give me an idea as a potential backstory for why my character can morph into a boy though, which involves an OC kitsune.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> That's what I like to see instead of 'My fursona's pretty much me! But with a perfect body, and glowing personality, and great job.'



Escapism is one hell of a drug.



Uncle Dis said:


> eh mine is just me, a little exaggerated for the sake of cartoony fun.  that goes for both personality and looks, save for the whole "it's an alligator" part; that's just because i have always liked and identified with alligators, ever since i was a kid.  :[  i am afraid i don't have an interesting story.



So you're a big bald dude with rough skin and massive teeth? :v


----------



## Aeveirra509 (Feb 16, 2015)

My inspiration was the mtg card : Treva, the Renewer 
i have an EDH Deck featuring her. Aeveirra is sort of like an anthro version of treva. Even their names are simalar.
but her personality is like an amplification of my of traits. For instance, I have a pretty high IQ, but Aeveirra is a genius. I get aggravated easily, whereas Aeveirra can be dangerously unstable if annoyed. Lol stufff like that.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.nabyn.com/character.php?id=1971
Nothing, I had none. I just decided to draw him this way


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 16, 2015)

Aeveirra509 said:


> My inspiration was the mtg card : Treva, the Renewer
> i have an EDH Deck featuring her. Aeveirra is sort of like an anthro version of treva. Even their names are simalar.
> but her personality is like an amplification of my of traits. For instance, I have a pretty high IQ, but Aeveirra is a genius. I get aggravated easily, whereas Aeveirra can be dangerously unstable if annoyed. Lol stufff like that.



Glad to see I'm not the only one, haha.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 16, 2015)

My fursona's main inspiration was me of course. His Quills style was based on a hairstyle I had when I was 15. His background story is obviously very different. He's based on one of my old Tabletop RP characters and he is also inspired by the 10th Doctor and his Fob Watch. My fursona is pretty much my RP character using a Fob Watch and turned into a Furry.


----------



## Gator (Feb 16, 2015)

Chellehound said:


> So you're a big bald dude with rough skin and massive teeth? :v



_for all you know_ ;U


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 16, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But mine is me to the "T"...right down to the alcoholism and bipolar depression D:


Well that's good to see.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's drawn inspiration  from games and stuff.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Feb 17, 2015)

For appearance, it's a mix of Dragon, Gargoyle (Disney's Gargoyle in fact), Demon, Dinosaurs, and some other myth creatures.
For personality, not sure, but I based off Neutral-Neutral from Dungeon & Dragon's Moral System most.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmm... I'm in the process of creating a character to use it as an avatar and represent me on the forum (don't confuse it with fursona)

Inspiration?
II Reich for the colour palette
Cecil Rhodes for the personality (love of my life, doesn't matter that he's long dead)
Species is irrelevant. Pattern can be implemented onto basically everything depending on my mood/content.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 17, 2015)

My sona is based completely off my self with only some slight changes. The pieces changed either make him more interesting or are things I wish I had myself. They are green eyes, being 5 foot 8, moderately muscular, and then a slightly emphasized love/obsession for video games.


----------



## Adassai (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, my fursona is me. He has most of my same back story:depressed mother and suicide, eating disorder, blahblahblah.. Inspiration for species...Idk, I've always really liked saber-toothed cats, especially smilodon. For a long time I had a badger as my fursona because, like them, I am angry, short, and squat, but I just never felt fully satisfied. Then I remembered how, in all of my childhood make-believe games, I was a saber-toothed cat, and once the idea hit me, I was like...aha!

My fursona's personality is like mine, too, but a little less loud than I am irl, a little less outgoing, but still retaining my quip and sexual humour.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 17, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> _for all you know_ ;U



Neeeat



Adassai said:


> Yeah, my fursona is me. He has most of my same back story:depressed mother and suicide, eating disorder, blahblahblah.. Inspiration for species...Idk, I've always really liked saber-toothed cats, especially smilodon. For a long time I had a badger as my fursona because, like them, I am angry, short, and squat, but I just never felt fully satisfied. Then I remembered how, in all of my childhood make-believe games, I was a saber-toothed cat, and once the idea hit me, I was like...aha!
> 
> My fursona's personality is like mine, too, but a little less loud than I am irl, a little less outgoing, but still retaining my quip and sexual humour.



Yellow ranger is best ranger


----------



## Hewge (Feb 19, 2015)

The otter is a playful, joyous animal with which I find myself being able to relate with quite a bit, and the fact that he is a ghost represents a possibly terrible and dark, dark past.

JK. I just got the idea, and then my friend drew it for me and I liked it l0ls


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 19, 2015)

My fursona pretty much takes me and puts me into the Lylat System, since I am a bit of a Star Fox fan. He dresses the way I do in real life, which includes a metal t-shirt, sunglasses, jeans, and Chuck Taylors. It's kind of my late spring/early summer style. Anyway, I am fond of foxes, so I decided to be a fox. I chose black fur instead of white because I think it looks cooler, and it gives my character a little individuality. He has long, black hair, which I would like to have one day. I am considering creating a story about him, involving him forming a Cornerian thrash band. I like the name Silas McSlayer. What do you think?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 19, 2015)

I originally got the idea of mine from Milosevic for some reason, probably explains Ivan's Kosovo War background. 

But like mostly everyone here, Ivan is the same body size, has the same personality and clothing style, and the same likes and dislikes as everyone else


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> My fursona pretty much takes me and puts me into the Lylat System, since I am a bit of a Star Fox fan. He dresses the way I do in real life, which includes a metal t-shirt, sunglasses, jeans, and Chuck Taylors. It's kind of my late spring/early summer style. Anyway, I am fond of foxes, so I decided to be a fox. I chose black fur instead of white because I think it looks cooler, and it gives my character a little individuality. He has long, black hair, which I would like to have one day. I am considering creating a story about him, involving him forming a Cornerian thrash band. I like the name Silas McSlayer. What do you think?




will he be a frontman, a guitarist, a bassist or a drummer? 
I'll buy albums from them


----------



## Valko (Feb 25, 2015)

My first fursona is inspiration mostly by Sasukes story (from anime Naruto) mostly due to his great relationship with his brother but then leaving his village. I can't think of any, but i think this inspired me most for how to make his story


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 26, 2015)

My fursona is me, but with a slightly better chest bone structure. It's what I wish I could have had fixed, but I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to really get it done, and even if I ever do get it fixed, my fursona won't change since it's just a matter of aesthetics anyway. It's really not a huge deal, but it is something I kinda wish I wouldn't have had to begin with.

Anyway, Dragon's in no way perfect, or what I wish to be. He's what I already am, or rather, what I imagine I would be like as an anthro wolf. He still has other issues, just like I do. In a way, I deal with my deeper issues through him, such as the moments of depression that used to happen no matter who I was with. It used to be pretty bad, but by making up various situations with him in his world in my head, I learned how to deal with that even in real life without a need for a therapist, and it doesn't happen as often as it used to. In fact, it's not even a big issue for me anymore. As he grows and slowly accepts himself, and learns to deal with his issues, I do the same because he is me. Other than the personality issues, he also shares other problems like being half blind, which I also have.

 But all in all, despite my issues, I like myself the way I am, so I thought it would be silly to make my fursona be perfect in every way, so he is not. I know this might be a pretty normal inspiration for a character, but hey, I wouldn't have it any other way. After all, nobody's perfect, not even anthros, and if I'm going to call something my furry persona, it'll be a reflection of myself. That is how I came to a decision to make Dragon just the way I am. In wolf form, of course. He's awesome because I'm also awesome.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 26, 2015)

Haha. As you see the Valve Fanboy in me. The rest just pooped into my head.


----------



## Granus (Mar 2, 2015)

He's pretty much just me in wolf form. There was no specific inspiration. Well, I guess you can say wolves were the inspiration. Kinda had an image in my head, worked it out a bit to flesh it out, and boom, there he was. He's still there in his glorious self. He has the same flaws as me, same strengths, and pretty much the same personality too. The name just popped into my head randomly too.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 2, 2015)

Now that Java is my fursona proper I can tell his.

I specifically created Java to be my opposite. I'm aloof, cold, and intellectual he's bright, emotional, and personable. 
I did it like this to make things _interesting_ instead of having him be an anthro version of myself. I kind of have to bend out of my comfort zone to 'be' him.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2015)

While not exactly a 'fursona,' failing on both the fur and persona qualifications, Nova is probably my favorite of my characters at this point, mostly because of her unique appearance. The overall aesthetic for her body came from the NS5 robots from "I, Robot," though I ditched the synthetic muscle look in favor of electric servos and hydraulics. I also gave her a bit more covering with plastic so she has a more humanoid outline. She has no mouth, and emotes purely via her eyes/ears. That idea might be creditable to WALL-E, though he would hardly be the first robot like that. 

Her personality, and especially her sense of humor, comes a lot from GLaDOS, though she isn't outright hostile towards humans and even kind of has a creepy, fetishistic obsession with them. She loves the _idea_ of humans, but can't stand actually having to deal with them. The disconnect stems from the fact that she's a medical robot, and is thus programmed to value and protect the human life and body, but at the same time she's sentient enough to form opinions on individuals, and almost universally dislikes them. 

I'm not really sure where that part came from, but it's a fun twist on the 'robots hate humans' trope, I think. Her voice also kind of comes from GLaDOS, though she's more expressive and varies her tone more. She also has occasional stutters or glitches, similar to SHODAN, though hers aren't nearly as prevalent. Instead of talking, she will occasionally beep, whistle or coo in order to communicate, which is something she has in common with a lot of other robot characters.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 15, 2015)

Now I look back on my fursona he takes a lot of inspiration from Hannibal lecter , both I consider posh/wealthy and are pretty crazy and they both  have some sort of issue that is pretty taboo , pyromania would sorta be considered taboo right?

And I was just learning about lecters existence around the same time my fursona was created


----------



## Knovox (Mar 15, 2015)

I started my first fursona when I joined and learned about the fandom. My friends called me "Knovox". They gave me that name from who knows where lol. But I wanted a fursona so badly. So I wasn't really inspired by anything, but I used my imagination to come with my first fursona, Knovox. He has my favourite color combo, red, gray, and white. (Sorry, no pics. I suck.)


----------



## Mintys (Mar 16, 2015)

My sona is a green/white/cream italian greyhound/chihuahua mix, based on my one of my pups who is like me. So I thought my personality matches: small, thin, can be perceived as loud and annoying, and long legged.


Colour wise I was mostly inspired because of Christmas, I love chocolate mints and that's where her colouring came from, the freckles are because I've always loved characters with marks that go over the bridge of their nose like that guy from Naruto who for the love of me I can't remember...and my nephew/sister who both have freckles on their face, where mine are only on my shoulders. The eye spots were from my other dogs markings and the tummy one matches my cat who I freakin adore. 

Mint is a lot like me but I think she is more attuned to my negative traits, sure I love to draw her being happy and cute but  she's more flirty, snarly, competitive, and just an ass. Seriously, who likes when a drunk person in leather jacket walks up and ask you to forget about that not so cute guy next to you and to come dance with them? No one. >>'


----------

